
Show HN: Beer Brewery Dashboard – Made with Angular 5 and Using the BreweryDB - gdmeteor
https://randombeer.net/allbeers
======
gdmeteor
Hey guys,

I've created this beer dashboard with the intention of providing a sleek web
application that displays fun data while also being reactive and animating
well.

You are able to filter the list of beers shown using the search inputs. You
can also filter by beer categories too.

It uses Angular5 and Rxjs Observables to make the dashboard dynamic and
reactive to new datasets.

You are also able to generate a random beer if your stuck for an idea.

I would love some feedback!

~~~
romanovcode
> Rxjs Observables to make the dashboard dynamic and reactive to new datasets

What's the point if you have only one event stream?

------
wnsire
Honestly the term 'dashboard' is a bit inappropriate here . I was expecting to
see a real dashboard with metrics showing how many liters of beer the brewery
was doing etc...

Shouldn't it be called "Beer Brewery Browser" rather than "Dashboard" ?

------
nukeop
Is it really necessary to ask people of they're over 21? Why 21 and not 18?
Why ask that at all?

